# Home cooking!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I am a novice carper. I do make it a point to fish the Chagrin river for the suckers and carp in the spring. I really liked daniels park because they could not pass the dam. Last year the dam blew-out though. This year i will fish the deep holes instead. Years ago an old timer was fishing next to me and putting a hurtin on the carp. I was only using canned corn and only keeping up to him at a 1 to 5 pace. He told me he was using his own mixture of flour sugar and cotton in a dough form. I tried it the next day and did well also. Does anyone else have any bait mixtures i can cook up and try this year.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Spoon Size Shredded Wheat


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

rye crisp.. 
wheaties and red pop.. or anise flavoring..
i'm not much of a dough slinger..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Trigger...Do you know of any good bank access on the Chagrin
near the mouth of the river?Or really any decent areas from the 
lake up to the last dam(before the river meets the lake)?I know
of some BIG carp to be captured in this last stretch,including a
mid 40....but I don't know where they were taken in this last
bit of river....???


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The closest public access is down by Lakeshore rd. People fish under the bridge but the deepest hole is a little upstream at the bend along the rock wall. People also fish the boraks boat launch area. Not sure if you have to pay there though. There is a white dome upstream also. its about 3/4 of a mile up on Erie street. That hole gets some very large carp in it , also has good depth also. Unfortunately there is not alot of public access from lake to 1/3 up. You wouldn't believe the carp that are in the eastlake powerplant. The old days before the 911 you were able to go in the hotwater discharge. Holly cow! Just about every cast along the steel walls. We would have big carp contests among my friends.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

We had a sticky topic on this but I guess they decided they where not important enough to keep up at the top. One of the most common questions we get asked on the bank is for bait recipes so it was helpful to keep tose at the top. Here is the link to the doughball recipe thread that use to be a sticky:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208

I tend to not use a lot of cooked doughballs, I have a couple different bases that I can modify on the bank. I like fishing new venues and you don't always know what flavor is going to be a hit so it is nice to be able to modify dough on the bank. Like other people said wheaties is good, Rye Krisp is one of my favorite bases and it works a lot of areas. Bisquik and water is also a good base, not a lot of fuss there. 

A store bought bait that is similar to what you described is Van Dough, it has a lot of cotten in it as well. I know the Anise flavor of that is a big hit on the Muskingum River, I was surprised by the number of carp fishermen I ran into out there last summer that where cleaning up on that stuff. 

Like I said I keep a lot of flavorings in the bag and a couple boxes of each in the truck. I will start out with corn or something like that but eventually move over to dough on at least one pole. You are right in a lot of places if you figure out the right dough to use, you can clean up compared to other baits, you just can't expect the same dough to work everywhere.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to use strawberry Jello with flour and cornstarch to make a light pink doughball that smelled awesome. Sugar is in the Jello packet. No cooking required either.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> We had a sticky topic on this but I guess they decided they where not important enough to keep up at the top


 apparently some people think are under the impression that one particular forum is more important than any others.we can't stick just anything that people request,or think is "important",(most info on all forums is important)or we'd have nothing but a board full of those funny looking little blue pins everywhere.there are reasons for keeping them to a minimum.one of the reasons for search engines is to find material/topics that may not be part of current ongoing discussions or events.
as of now,this forum has one sticky post.that is ONE more than any other species related forum.and nobody is complaing about that.but those forums contain just as much "important" information as this one does.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> apparently some people think are under the impression that one particular forum is more important than any others.we can't stick just anything that people request,or think is "important",(most info on all forums is important)or we'd have nothing but a board full of those funny looking little blue pins everywhere.there are reasons for keeping them to a minimum.one of the reasons for search engines is to find material/topics that may not be part of current ongoing discussions or events.
> as of now,this forum has one sticky post.that is ONE more than any other species related forum.and nobody is complaing about that.but those forums contain just as much "important" information as this one does.



Sorry for stepping on your toes then Misfit, sorry if you think I am better then you did not mean it to come across as that. Did not mean for that, just saying that doughbaits is a subject that will be asked about time and time again. It is pretty unique to this style of fishing and is more of a comfort zone to most people who mess around with carp fishing then all of this Euro style stuff.

Good luck with your quest to beat riverrat this year see ya.


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

you can always go to the C.A.G [carp anglers group] site they will have all the information you need for many types of baits and ways of catching carp.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

no apologies need on a personal level,as i didn't take it that way.just trying to explain why we don't stick some things.i know the subject of baits is brought upp occasionally,but the same can be said about certain baits/tactics in the other forums.
i'm one who also is more into that type of carping vs. all the euro stuff.
just give me some cornmeal,flour and vanilla,and i'm happy with those doughballs  

the rat challenge is a lock,as i'll be matching my special 10 foot crappie rigs againts that inferior stuff of his


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

anything sweet will catch carp


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

With the other mixtures do you use cotton also to hold it together on long casts. Also the anise flavoring. is that in the spice isle of the grocery store? Liquid or powder form?


----------



## fish4all (Mar 4, 2006)

anise in the liquid form can be found in the baking area right next to vanilla which is also a good flavour to use.


----------

